# Kidrise(Finished this drawing today) 1/24/16



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello my fellow forum and art lovers. Just finished this piece. I'm working on a series of 15 portraits. Various sizes. More work coming soon.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great picture. That shirt must have been a ton of work.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Pretty cool. :vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Love the expression.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Love the way the face stands out against all those colors in the shirt. Outstanding!


----------

